# Songs that are more than 10 minutes long.



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

I'll start with;


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

A truly awesome pink floyd tribute....


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 14, 2019)

*Time Has Come Today - The Chamber Brothers*
(11:01)


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 14, 2019)

*Shine On You Crazy Diamond, Pt. 1 - Pink Floyd*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 14, 2019)

*Natural Beauty - Neil Young*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Shine On You Crazy Diamond, Pt. 1 - Pink Floyd*


Pink Floyd probably has more 10 min+ songs than anyone.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Pink Floyd probably has more 10 min+ songs than anyone.



Could very well be. Although it looks like Tool is trying to catch up, with six 10+minute songs on their latest album "Fear Inoculum."


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Pink Floyd probably has more 10 min+ songs than anyone.
> ...


Zappa had a bunch, but a lot of them were just improvisations with imaginative titles.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 15, 2019)

*Moments In Love - Art Of Noise*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 15, 2019)

*Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 15, 2019)

The full song is over 40 minutes


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Compost (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Sep 15, 2019)

​


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## edthecynic (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)

Phil Collins' jazz fusion project.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 16, 2019)

*Disco Inferno - The Trammps*


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 16, 2019)

My favorite 10+minute song is also my favorite Led Zeppelin song, "In My Time Of Dying", from their album Physical Graffiti.  I love how Jimmy Page goes nuts on slide guitar, and John Paul Jones and John Bonham play like lunatics to keep up with him.  And Robert Plant's vocals are very bluesy and fit the song nicely.  Great stuff.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 20, 2019)

Borillar said:


>


When that LP came out the radio stations chopped up that cut. One LA station, KMET, used to play its entirety. Back then the "MET" was considered an underground station.

THE KMET-FM STORY: REFLECTIONS ON A FALLEN FORMAT : A GAMUT OF FEELINGS -- FROM ANGER TO HOPE


----------



## okfine (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 20, 2019)

*Cool - The Time*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 20, 2019)

okfine said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


i still have some of their odds and ends with their logo on them....when they signed off it was a sad day....used to have them on constantly...KNAC was even better....


----------



## okfine (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)

*.......so light yet endless from a leaden sky...*
Grim faced and forbidding
Their faces closed tight
An angular mass of New Yorkers
Pacing in rhythm
Race the oncoming night
They chase through the streets of Manhattan
Head first humanity
Pause at a light
Then flow through the streets of the city

They seem oblivious
To a soft spring rain
Like an English rain
So light, yet endless
From a leaden sky

The buildings are lost
In their limitless rise
My feet catch the pulse
And the purposeful stride

I feel the sense of possibilities
I feel the wrench of hard realities
The focus is sharp in the city

Wide angle watcher
On life's ancient tales
Steeped in the history of London

Green and grey washes
In a wispy white veil
Mist in the streets of Westminster
Wistful and weathered
The pride still prevails
Alive in the streets of the city

Are they oblivious
To this quality?
A quality
Of light unique to
Every city's streets

Pavements may teem
With intense energy
But the city is calm
In this violent sea


----------



## Borillar (Sep 20, 2019)

One of my favorite Pink Floyd songs.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > *Shine On You Crazy Diamond, Pt. 1 - Pink Floyd*
> ...


Maybe Rush though, I'm not sure.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 20, 2019)

Jimi could play some fantastic blues.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 20, 2019)

*This Corrosion - Sisters of Mercy*


----------



## Borillar (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2019)

Deserves a good look.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2019)

Finally.....so manty great songs by these guys!!


----------



## amethyst (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## amethyst (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## amethyst (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## williepete (Sep 20, 2019)

Borillar said:


>



You beat me to it. Well played.



okfine said:


> When that LP came out the radio stations chopped up that cut. One LA station, KMET, used to play its entirety. Back then the "MET" was considered an underground station.



My college roommate was a FM radio DJ in the 70's. He'd put this on when he had to get out of the studio to run errands.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 20, 2019)

oh boy,  haven't read all this thread.....but

I will  post this

it's 9 min 58sec lol does that count?


here it goes my darlings...

*The Doors - Light My Fire (Live In Europe 1968)*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 20, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> Deserves a good look.



Couldn't have said it any better Chief... My first glimpse into Mark-Almond... Thanks and our musical tastes run real close together...


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


>


The old DJ's favorite break song.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 20, 2019)

At 9:48 I am using the skye exemption on time...


----------



## williepete (Sep 20, 2019)

skye said:


> it's 9 min 58sec lol does that count?



Unfortunately no.

Given your new avatar, you'll have to post repeatedly. And often. 

Sorry. New policy.


----------



## skye (Sep 20, 2019)

williepete said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > it's 9 min 58sec lol does that count?
> ...



ok lol but I will leave that one from The Doors!  it's too good!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## williepete (Sep 20, 2019)

skye said:


> ok lol but I will leave that one from The Doors! it's too good!



Try some Zep young lady. Impress us.


----------



## williepete (Sep 20, 2019)

skye said:


> I will leave that one from The Doors!



May I recommend Led Zeppelin III.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## williepete (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)

Yarddog said:


>


I had front row for the 2112 tour in Akron Ohio.
And the first time I saw them before that they _opened_ for Ted Nugent.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Sep 21, 2019)

Angelo said:


> editing




damn !!


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2019)

No LED ZEPPELIN yet?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)

007 said:


> No LED ZEPPELIN yet?


Posts #4 and #75 .


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > No LED ZEPPELIN yet?
> ...


Went through too fast I guess... missed them.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Anyone put this one up yet?


Oz Rock!!!

Greg


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


I don't know about you, bro, or others here, but I have Spotify Premium. Have for a few years now. Absolutely AWESOME stuff. If you're going to stream music from the internet, which I have NOTHING around here as far radio stations worth a DAMN, I have to as a music lover audiophile, hook it up to your amp, if you have a unit high end enough that has a USB A to B input, and it's fantastic. Spotify is just feature rich, the best for discovery and finding new music you've never heard before.


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 21, 2019)

One second shy of 10 minutes...


----------



## amethyst (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## amethyst (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## amethyst (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)

Saw the Dead once- they were ok.

The deadheads were more entertaining than the band most of the time. Before the concert there was a 'wide variety of hallucinogens' readily available.

This kid can jam.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 21, 2019)

Another skye exemption for time at 9:56


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)

Here's my one second Skye exemption.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)

6 second Skye exemption;


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 21, 2019)

williepete said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > ok lol but I will leave that one from The Doors! it's too good!
> ...




ok here you go 10 mins 31 sec

*Achilles Last Stand (Remastered)*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)

skye said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


I posted that one on page 1
here's one;


----------



## skye (Sep 21, 2019)

Angelo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



oh I'm sorry

so I will go away now

this thread is not for me!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)

skye said:


> oh I'm sorry
> 
> so I will go away now
> 
> this thread is not for me!


No need to be sorry--I'm not policing it or anything but maybe there's something you'll like that you never heard before. I'm surprised it's moving so fast....on page 6 already.


----------



## skye (Sep 21, 2019)

Angelo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > oh I'm sorry
> ...



oh wow

so surprised!

wow

you deserve a medal '

just joking lol


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)

skye said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


I won the long song music thread trophy .
You know I was looking for a long Joan Baez song but I found this interview from last year instead.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 22, 2019)

Kick back for this one...


----------



## okfine (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 22, 2019)

No band I listen to comes close to Opeth for number of songs of 10+ minutes length.  Opeth has something like 25 such songs.

Here's a few:


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 22, 2019)

Between the Buried and Me have at least 10 songs of 10+ minutes.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 22, 2019)

This one is a song that is also an album.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Sep 22, 2019)

Neil Young- Cowgirl in the Sand


----------



## konradv (Sep 22, 2019)

Bob Dylan- Desolation Row


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## impuretrash (Sep 22, 2019)

Moonsorrow are the reigning kings of long-ass songs. Heres one that clocks in at just under 20 minutes


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 22, 2019)

I am missing 2 minutes LOL, it is all right ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Sep 22, 2019)

The Who- Underture(Tommy)


----------



## konradv (Sep 22, 2019)

Traffic - Dear Mr Fantasy


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 23, 2019)

Listening to this on vinyl through KEF 105's. The original cut is 6:02 long and the following from Youtube has a f'n ad in it...Sorry.


SO, here is the entire album...


----------



## MAGAman (Sep 23, 2019)

Borillar said:


>


That was mine


----------



## okfine (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


These 2 albums your Aunt Margaret used to put in front of all the country albums before the kids came to visit.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 23, 2019)

Here's a REAL TREAT for you. RIP Luther...




Luther Allison


----------



## okfine (Sep 23, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I'll start with;


Thanks for starting this thread, Angelo. I could post and post and...


----------



## okfine (Sep 23, 2019)

It will only take a second or two for you to decide to listen to TE, so that will put this one over 10 minutes...


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)

I haven't listened to all of the ones on here that I've never heard before like the Opeth ones ( I've heard Burden and a few others), but from the ones I'm familiar with-- the top 6 long -song bands are Rush, Dream Theater, Pink Floyd, Yes, Genesis and Led Zeppelin.


----------



## okfine (Sep 23, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I haven't listened to all of the ones on here that I've never heard before like the Opeth ones ( I've heard Burden and a few others), but from the ones I'm familiar with-- the top 6 long -song bands are Rush, Dream Theater, Pink Floyd, Yes, Genesis and Led Zeppelin.


I am very picky about what music I consume. If the sonics don't make the grade, the performance better or it just won't get the nod.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 23, 2019)

The energy of this band is incredible.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)

Borillar said:


> The energy of this band is incredible.


Santana has great stage presence and orchestrates the band well.
He's not lightning-fast like Al DiMeola, but he's more like a musical magician....
and has a _huge_ song library.
*santana discography* - Google Search


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 23, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > The energy of this band is incredible.
> ...


Carlos is also tone deaf.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 24, 2019)

Ok, here is a song written by Arthur Lee, the front man for the LA band Love. Arthur wrote this song for Rosa Lee Brooks in 1964 and the guitarist was Jimi Hendrix. Rosa was Jimi's girlfriend.


Had to include this from Love. Many said that Jimi produced this album, but I could never find out the (real) truth.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


Oh, wow, one of his back up singers visually is a mashup of different looks of Michael Jackson from throughout his career up to that point.    Peter Gabriel presented Michael with the MTV Video Vanguard Award in 1988 to him at Wembley Stadium before one of his shows. I also just realized that one of the back up singers is Paula Cole.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 26, 2019)

*Alone - Moby*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*Autobahn - Kraftwerk*

Clocks in at almost 23 minutes


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 3, 2019)

*Out There Somewhere [Part 2] - Orbital*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2019)

again....a bit short of the 10 minutes...almost

like it like it! Yum

*Men At Work ~ Down Under 1981 Extended Meow Mix*


----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2019)

if this has been posted before my apologies.....if not ...enjoy





*Tears For Fears - Everybody Wants To Rule The World.HQ. ultimate 12 inch extended mix rare. (audio)*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

Blind Faith cover.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Billy the Mountain


----------



## the other mike (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## MAGAman (Feb 8, 2020)

1 second short...


A little Acid Jazz.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 8, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


>



How many verses did _A Hard Rain's Gonna Fall_  have? Yikes.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 8, 2020)

Peter Frampton.
 Do you feel like I do 14:15


----------



## the other mike (Feb 8, 2020)

This is a beautiful song written by the bass player, John Myung.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 8, 2020)

How many 10-minute-+ songs did this guy write ? Rest in peace Neil Peart.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## konradv (Apr 7, 2020)

Bob Dylan- Murder Most Foul


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 9, 2020)

*Albuquerque - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 9, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Albuquerque - Weird Al Yankovic*


That's hilarious.
Thanks, Alan.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 9, 2020)

This is the only one  I could think of off the top of my head.....


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2020)

This feels 100 years long

this song is a joke right? a prank!


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2020)

i like the punk/The Strokes philosophy: if you play more than 3 or 4 minutes for one song, you're overstaying your welcome!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2020)

rare version from 1977, the year I saw them in Ohio
audio only


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2020)




----------

